# making your own front lip



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so, as many of you B14ers know
we dont really have much of a selection when it comes to the front lips
i know still makes one, but i dont really feel like paying $300+ for something like that

i have seen several people here and on sr20forum who have made thier own

how'd you do it?
what do i need to do to make my own?
im looking for the _details_

any information on this would be greatly appreciated, seeing as how most of the time when i ask people i get answers like "its a secret" or "i did it with a garage door bottom"

i wanna know how to do this


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, what kind of lip were u looking for, because there are different types, and since thats the case, there are different ways to make them. All the ones i make are from fiberglass, easy to work with materials.

what i do is i make the shape i want the lip to be with cardboard, wood, foam, whatever really, lay the fiberlgass on and mold to the shape.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

something like this, maybe an inch or so lower to the ground
(Rey Uy's car...my favorite B14. Hope ya dont mind Rey)


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

well, i know how he made his lip and i know what its made out of....but im not sure if i want to say since hes the only b14 with that "lip" that ive ever seen so i dont know if he wants to be spreading the word on how to make the lip. he does post on this forum so i'll just wait for him to answer.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

i know how he made it also
but i want something a little taller/thicker that goes further towards the ground


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Radioaktiv said:


> i know how he made it also
> but i want something a little taller/thicker that goes further towards the ground



ever work with fiberglass? im telling u, u can do wonders with that stuff. another thing u can do is take a lip from a civic since the body is almost identical, and custom mold it...its not hard work.


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

has anyone tried the civic lip yet?

you saying this might work?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

my friend did a civic lip on his b13....ive worked with this shit all the time and its no biggie for me


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

wish i could say the same
but i dunno shit about fab'ing

(thats why i started the thread)

what would be involved in making the civic lip fit a B14?
i assume its not a direct fit.
would there have to be some custom fab'ing?
is it something a complete amatuer could do?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

first, u gotta consider the price of the lip and wether u want to spend the money on it to take a risk. basically, u would test fit it on the car without bolting it on to see how close it fits, after u examine that, u would usually cut the middle of the lip and build fiberglass around the areas that need it..it involves a lot of cutting, test fitting and building


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

yeah
i couldnt do that


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

id rather die then put a honduh product on my car lol jk..hope everything works out for ya


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Check out this lip. The method should work for any car.

Lew


----------



## UnkalledFor (Sep 21, 2004)

lshadoff said:


> Check out this lip. The method should work for any car.
> 
> Lew


very ghetto..and very awesome... :thumbup:


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> i dont know if he wants to be spreading the word on how to make the lip. he does post on this forum so i'll just wait for him to answer.


Why wouldn't he? Seems silly to make something and keep it a secret.. just makes no sense. We are all here to help one another.. at least most of us are.

Tell him we will publish it in a future issue of NPM if he wants to share with the community.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

myoung said:


> Why wouldn't he? Seems silly to make something and keep it a secret.. just makes no sense. We are all here to help one another.. at least most of us are.
> 
> Tell him we will publish it in a future issue of NPM if he wants to share with the community.



just because.....how many b14's like his do you see running around with a lip like that? slim to none. to some people, having a part that no one else has is pretty important..maybe he wants to keep it that way..but like i said, i dont know what his intentions are


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

cHoPs said:


> just because.....how many b14's like his do you see running around with a lip like that? slim to none. to some people, having a part that no one else has is pretty important..maybe he wants to keep it that way..but like i said, i dont know what his intentions are


agreed..we all like to be different..and some like to just be...followers


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> just because.....how many b14's like his do you see running around with a lip like that? slim to none. to some people, having a part that no one else has is pretty important..maybe he wants to keep it that way..but like i said, i dont know what his intentions are


that would be childish....

So what if Kojima, Wes, myself and every other person that has ever written an article in NPM or shared insights with NF members said "It's a secret"?

We built a nice turbo for the GA16, but we aren't going to tell you anything about it...  

Tell your friend it's time to grow up..it's a lip... not rocket science.. be a postive member of the community.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> agreed..we all like to be different..and some like to just be...followers





Nismo1997 - sig said:


> Center Force Clutch, Advanced timing, HotShot Cold Air Intake, Agx Struts,Tein S-tech springs


and I suppose you tested and helped design those products on your car? others tested them, worked with those companies, then shared the findings.

This is the Nissan community... not Club SI..


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

myoung said:


> that would be childish....
> 
> So what if Kojima, Wes, myself and every other person that has ever written an article in NPM or shared insights with NF members said "It's a secret"?
> 
> ...


I never said I minded, they just assumed. If I really cared I would have told them either :thumbup: Ive actually done this lip on a few other cars including an a33 max, s13, 180sx, s14, 99 accord and my b14. Other alternatives ive seen are honda lips, and a trimmed s14 se lip, and the 626 mazda lip. A way of making the lip longer would be overlapping one over the other, we did that on the maxima. 









He actually painted it and made an entire kit out of it. 

















Id consider it an honor if it was published in NPM. I also dont mind the amber corner being copied by others. There are other members on sr20forum that have done the same thing. I also told liuspeed how it was done, so now I guess hes gonna be making them and selling them


----------

